# Xiamen(厦门)--the most beautiful city in China. very wonderful pictures



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Xiamen* is located on the southeastern China. It is the second biggest city of Fu Jian Province. It covers 1536 kilometers squares land and has a popluation of 2.25 million. 

*Xiamen * is one of the most richest cities in China. Per GDP is up to $7000 last year. Also, it is one of the 10 most competitive cities in China in terms of its outstanding overnment service, legal system, system building, culture & education, market openness and so on. 

As a main trade center in China mainland, *Xiamen* creates a huge value of foreign trade last year , about 30 billion dollars. 

Moreover, *Xiamen* is the most important transportation hub. Its throughput of sea port and international airport is on the top 10 in china
*Xiamen* is also a hot destination for foreign investment. Many famous companies that have invested in Xiamen include ABB, Boeing, Dell, Kodak, Citibank, HSBC, Bank Boston, Honeywell, GE, Phillips, NEC, ING, Lyon Credit, Coca Cola, Mitsubishi, Sumitomo, TOSHIBA, FUJI, TOYOTA, EMERSON, UNITED TECHNOLOGIES, SIEMENS, and so on. 

*Xiamen * has a very wonderful living environment. it is considered as one of the most beautiful cities in China. Xiamen is near the sea and the hills. Since 2000, Xiamen has been awarded many honors such as "National Sanitary City", "National Garden City", "National Model City for Environmental Protection", 2004 UN Habit Award, 2003 International Garden City. Xiamen's averaged Life expectancy is up to 78 years. The habitable space of per person is up to 33 square meters. Both of data are highest in China


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*some pictures of Xiamen Univerisity*

*Xiamen* has some important education and technology research institutions. Three comprehensive universities: Xiamen Univ., Jimei Univ., Xiamen Science & Technology Univ. *Xiamen University * is on the top 20 in china. Research Institutions : National Sea Research Center, Motorola Research Center, Dell Technology Center, and so on. Microsoft and Oracle will start to set up a research branch in Xiamen soft distinctive this year. 

The following pictures show the scenery of *Xiamen university*


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*some pictures of Gulanyu Island, a beautiful distincitve in Xiamen*

*Gulangyu Island * of Xiamen is covered hills, forests and historic buildings more than 100 types. It is a famous resort in china. Some pictures show it:


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Huandao Highway of Xiamen*

The following pictures show *Huandao Highway of Xiamen*. It is the longest road in Xiamen (about 42195 meters). its vicinity is the main rich residential area.


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Xiamen International Exhibition Center*


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Xiamen's night*

*Xiamen's night *


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*some details of the downtawn of Xiamen*


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

sorry to burst ur bubble guys but those night pics of xiamen look really really sad. almost all of the skyscrapers are empty. thats depressing. i mean look at night skylines of tokyo or london or new york or seoul or hong kong etc. their buildings have flourescent lights shining on every floor. xiamen builds buildings for aesthetic reasons instead of practical reasons and its pretty lame


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> sorry to burst ur bubble guys but those night pics of xiamen look really really sad. almost all of the skyscrapers are empty. thats depressing. i mean look at night skylines of tokyo or london or new york or seoul or hong kong etc. their buildings have flourescent lights shining on every floor. xiamen builds buildings for aesthetic reasons instead of practical reasons and its pretty lame


blame that on over supply of apartment building,7 years ago,the average rent reach incredelous 5000 yuan,now it fell to 1000 yuan,in some part of the city even lower.


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> sorry to burst ur bubble guys but those night pics of xiamen look really really sad. almost all of the skyscrapers are empty. thats depressing. i mean look at night skylines of tokyo or london or new york or seoul or hong kong etc. their buildings have flourescent lights shining on every floor. xiamen builds buildings for aesthetic reasons instead of practical reasons and its pretty lame


I think your reaction is not objective. First, some skyscrapers are office buildings. Unlike United State or other developed countries, in china after you are out of office, you should turn off electric appliances, which does not mean that these building are empty. Second, most skyscrapers are residential builidings. They are built up in the last years. It is impossible to be full in a short time. Third, if you see the airconditions or windows of many skyscrapers showed in these pictures, you might make your conclusion.

Finally, i can show you some pictures that reflect real xiamen's night without specialized night-piece lights and engineering:


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

bachelor0799781 said:


> I think your reaction is not objective. First, some skyscrapers are office buildings. Unlike United State or other developed countries, in china after you are out of office, you should turn off electric appliances, which does not mean that these building are empty. Second, most skyscrapers are residential builidings. They are built up in the last years. It is impossible to be full in a short time.
> 
> Finally, i can show you some pictures that reflect real xiamen's night without specialized night-piece lights and engineering:


I visited Xiamen last april,I notice there's alot of construction just across carrefore,any idea what kind of building going to emerge? I hear that Chinese millionaire from the philippine name lucio tan invest heavely in Xiamen property included office building,do you know the name of the building?


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

bachelor0799781 said:


> *Xiamen* is located on the southeastern China. It is the second biggest city of Fu Jian Province. It covers 1536 kilometers squares land and has a popluation of 2.25 million.
> 
> *Xiamen * is one of the most richest cities in China. Per GDP is up to $7000 last year. Also, it is one of the 10 most competitive cities in China in terms of its outstanding overnment service, legal system, system building, culture & education, market openness and so on.
> 
> ...


I stay in xiamen for a week,but i notice all the newly build apartment do not bother to include a car park,at night ,all the car are parked in sideway,or any empty space.in othert countries such as Honk kong or taiwan,it is illegal ,
second,Xiamen really needed a subway.


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Joel que said:


> blame that on over supply of apartment building,7 years ago,the average rent reach incredelous 5000 yuan,now it fell to 1000 yuan,in some part of the city even lower.


I think you does not know actual facts. *Except for some biggest cities such as Shanghai and Beijing, other cities' averaged rent of apartment with two bedrooms and one rooming is never more than 2000 yuan*. Even nowadays, in most comparatively developed cities in China the apartment averaged rent is about 800 yuan to 1500 yuan. It is ture that from the beginning of 2002, almost all Chinese cities experience a soaring period of house price and rent.


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Joel que said:


> I stay in xiamen for a week,but i notice all the newly build apartment do not bother to include a car park,at night ,all the car are parked in sideway,or any empty space.in othert countries such as Honk kong or taiwan,it is illegal ,
> second,Xiamen really needed a subway.


*I hold a firm belief that you lack full know for Xiamen. * 

First, you said "all the car are parked in sideway,or any empty space", It is not true. I admit that any city in China neglect the construction of car park. However, if you are a resdient of a apartment, you will put your cars into underground garage. In Xiamen, almost all the skyscrapers have underground garage

Besides, *I had gone to Hongkong three times. I see many cars also park in sideway. Is it illegal? I think you must be kidding*. Also, now I am in United States as a graduate student. *In USA, at night most cars stay in sideway, which is similar to any cities in china*. So your reaction is not true.


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Joel que said:


> I visited Xiamen last april,I notice there's alot of construction just across carrefore,any idea what kind of building going to emerge? I hear that Chinese millionaire from the philippine name lucio tan invest heavely in Xiamen property included office building,do you know the name of the building?


*Oh, its name is Ming fa Guangchang, which is a huge shopping mall that cover 460,000 meter squares. * This shopping mall include Carrfore
the millionaire from the philippine built SM center. It is also a huge shopping mall in Xiamen, about 220,000 meters sqaures. It includes Wal-mart


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

This is my ancestoral homeland... I still have relatives there that my family hasn't contacted since hte cultural revolution. -_-
(We don't know their address)


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

xiamen has subways? three subways? are these actual like underground commuter train subways or are you referring to something else?


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

I think bachelor0799781 means railway??? right??? BTW, Xiamen is a garden city...


----------



## Minotaur (Apr 15, 2006)

I think it's pretty stupid to try to compare Xiamen with major capitals of the world especially when measuring it by how many floors are lit in buildings at night.


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Jin Bang Park, Xiamen*


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Downtown of Xiamen*


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Xiamen--Seashore*


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

I must try to visit Xiamen in my second trip to China. 

It's my ancestral capital city afterall and it's so beautiful!

My great-grandparents originated from Fujian Province.


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Xiamen*


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*xiamen*


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

Wow- Xiamen is really beautiful. Definitely worth a visit. Any special foods I should try if I go there?


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Urko (Feb 13, 2007)

This city is marvelous


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

wrabbit said:


> Wow- Xiamen is really beautiful. Definitely worth a visit. Any special foods I should try if I go there?


Yes, a lot of special foods. However, I don't know how to show these special foods in English......


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Xiamen*


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Xiamen Music Fountains, so spectacular!!*


----------



## aliendroid (Jul 8, 2007)

There's some serious trash talk in this thread. So the USA and Europe sucks?
In china you can neglect 90% of the country (because china has an authoritarian government), allow small towns to build up huge piles of trash and allow people to live in buildings that are in the process of falling apart, and you can condense all of your wealth and resources into some major cities. China is proud to have recently had the worst mining accident in the history of earth.

"4153 Chinese mine workers lost their lives in 2004"
http://www.cecc.gov/pages/roundtables/121004/index.php

When the USA has mining accidents every 10 years or so we hear about 5 or 10 people dying, but in china it's thousands.

You can find absolutly beautiful place in the USA and Europe that make Xiamen look just bland, but that's not the whole nation, so if you have been to the USA, you may not have seen the nicest places. Also imagine that if I went to china and I only visited one of the many toxic poverty cities, my view of china would be very very very bad. If you want I can start posting pictures.


----------



## Sun (Sep 12, 2002)

Xiamen looks like a beautiful city. Thanks for the pictures! It is much appreciated.


----------



## aliendroid (Jul 8, 2007)

big-dog said:


> 1,150 million of Chinese ijn poverty? killing baby girls? plz give me a break, you may live in the decent area of US but you know little about China hno:
> 
> I suggest you don't jump in and talk about China until you learn how to spell "Shanghai" correctly.


If there are 150 million middle class chinese (certainly only a few million are in higher class), and if the american standard of poverty is about 16,000 dollars per year, and my friend in china, who makes 14,000 per year working 60 hours per week is middle class (and yes he is considered middle class in china), then I guess that by american standards that almost all the rest of the people in china are in poverty including an unkown percent of that middle class. So 1,300 million - 150 million is 1,150 million. So by american standards of poverty, the great majority of china is in poverty.

it's amaizing how many people don't know about female infanticide in china.

Don't jump on my typo, you spelled "in" as "ijn"


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

aliendroid said:


> If there are 150 million middle class chinese (certainly only a few million are in higher class), and if the american standard of poverty is about 16,000 dollars per year, and my friend in china, who makes 14,000 per year working 60 hours per week is middle class (and yes he is considered middle class in china), then I guess that by american standards that almost all the rest of the people in china are in poverty including an unkown percent of that middle class. So 1,300 million - 150 million is 1,150 million. So by american standards of poverty, the great majority of china is in poverty.
> 
> it's amaizing how many people don't know about female infanticide in china.
> 
> Don't jump on my typo, you spelled "in" as "ijn"


ha, by american standard! by american standard, China consumes nearly zero world resource per capita and create zero pollution per capita. Do you know there's a organization called UN and the world are following its poverty standard?

You were speaking killing female babies like talking baby massacre, I knew it exists but it's a crime not a popular phenomena. If you like, I can give a long list of US crime records domestically or to other nations.

I hope your case is only a typo, unlike some people who know only Chicago and New York as cities in this world.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

zzZZZzz

stop arguing..do it in a formal debate 
another good thread is going to be closed by a moderator ... *sigh*


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Can we please just stop this argument 

To aliendroid.

Just because someone from other countries said that Chinese cities are better than Europe or America, it does not mean all Chinese members agree and say the same things. As I said before China is still a developing country, she is still very behind the USA, so I don't know why you guys are wasting your time making this senseless arguments. As far as I am concerned, China does not want to take over the US or anything, she just wants to be prosperous and lift people out of poverty. 

Please no more


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^yeah..cheers :cheers:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Yes the best, at killing female humans, future women, wouldn't 100 million be in the area of not only an unpresidented record number but a number that will never be achieved again in the history of earth. You go!





> In china you can neglect 90% of the country (because china has an authoritarian government), allow small towns to build up huge piles of trash and allow people to live in buildings that are in the process of falling apart





> Sorry but saying Sanghai, Beijing etc are better then chicago etc is just low class and absolutly wrong, enjoy your sausages, you know I think I'm going to scratch out china on my map here and rename it weinerschnizleland


^^ Yea these kinds of comments are just not needed. I don't care to read through the last few pages of this garbage. I don't care who "started it"...are you in kindergarten? Ohh I lied, I *did* look back at the previous pages. The thread was going great with _awesome_ pictures until post #119...then it just turned into an argument. Gee, guess who started that one...

I'm sick of seeing pointless posts arguing. This has probably been posted already, but I don't care...here is a night shot of Xianmen:










P.S. if you try to argue post #37...it's called *an opinion*


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Jiahe Road, Xiamen*


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice
but far from the most beautiful!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

aliendroid said:


> If there are 150 million middle class chinese (certainly only a few million are in higher class), and if the american standard of poverty is about 16,000 dollars per year, and my friend in china, who makes 14,000 per year working 60 hours per week is middle class (and yes he is considered middle class in china), then I guess that by american standards that almost all the rest of the people in china are in poverty including an unkown percent of that middle class. So 1,300 million - 150 million is 1,150 million. So by american standards of poverty, the great majority of china is in poverty.
> 
> it's amaizing how many people don't know about female infanticide in china.
> 
> Don't jump on my typo, you spelled "in" as "ijn"


14000 usd or RMB?


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

aliendroid said:


> So 1,300 million - 150 million is 1,150 million. So by american standards of poverty, the great majority of china is in poverty.
> 
> "


You are ignorant. 

The price of good and service in America is much more expensive than that in China. For example, a common shirt in China is just $2-3 dollars in China. In USA, this number is $15 dollars. Take another example, have a averaged dinner in China costs $3-5 dollars, this number increases to $ 15 dollars. 

Therefore, you should use *Purchasing Power Parity *to compare the living standard between countries.


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Xiamen looks amazing, if I was ever offered a job there I would take it. One of the most underrated Chinese cities IMO.


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

aliendroid said:


> If there are 150 million middle class chinese (certainly only a few million are in higher class), and if the american standard of poverty is about 16,000 dollars per year, and my friend in china, who makes 14,000 per year working 60 hours per week is middle class (and yes he is considered middle class in china), then I guess that by american standards that almost all the rest of the people in china are in poverty including an unkown percent of that middle class. So 1,300 million - 150 million is 1,150 million. So by american standards of poverty, the great majority of china is in poverty.
> 
> it's amaizing how many people don't know about female infanticide in china.
> 
> Don't jump on my typo, you spelled "in" as "ijn"


by percentage wise 12% of americans are under the poverty line (40 million). 7.5% of chinese are below the poverty line (100 million)

my second point is if by american standards the rest of chinese ppl are "poor" then one would rank china below 100 out of 177 countries in income. but they are above the medium mark for both hdi and income (nominal), and we are talking about average here only.

:/


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

aliendroid said:


> There's some serious trash talk in this thread. So the USA and Europe sucks?
> In china you can neglect 90% of the country (because china has an authoritarian government), allow small towns to build up huge piles of trash and allow people to live in buildings that are in the process of falling apart, and you can condense all of your wealth and resources into some major cities. China is proud to have recently had the worst mining accident in the history of earth.
> 
> "4153 Chinese mine workers lost their lives in 2004"
> ...


ive checked the posts in this thread. other than u misreading the title, i don't see any trash talking let alone trash talking about usa or europe sucks. u just interfered this beautiful thread with a negative post stuck in between for what reason i don't know. i don't understand your intentions.

if u don't mention usa it would be better. now u just give americans a bad name...


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*Skyline of Xiamen*


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*another big shopping mall, under the construction*


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

*nightview of Xiamen Downtown*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by Camillo Ritter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taking a dip in Gulangyu Harbour, Xiamen by Sue Anne, on Flickr


----------

